# Most common wire gauges for stripping - residential



## JBC1 (Dec 4, 2010)

My understing is 10-14 solid / (12-16 stranded)
are the obvious gauges you need on a stripper. What others?

I see Ideal has a stripper that has 8-16 solid / 10 to 18 stranded, and I do see 10 stranded so this could be appealing.

And then everyone has strippers with 10-18 solid / 12 to 20 stranded.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I mostly used a 10-14 gauge wire stripper by ideal. Now I use these. It does 12/2 and 14/2 nm cable as well as 12 and 14 gauge wire. I have learned to strip 10 and 8 gauge with this tool by feel.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I rarely strip anything smaller than 14 on resi work.


----------



## SteveO. (Oct 17, 2011)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I mostly used a 10-14 gauge wire stripper by ideal. Now I use these. It does 12/2 and 14/2 nm cable as well as 12 and 14 gauge wire. I have learned to strip 10 and 8 gauge with this tool by feel.


Can you do the jacket lightly and then squeeze harder to strip the conductors?



480sparky said:


> I rarely strip anything smaller than 14 on resi work.


Just #16-18 fixture wire for me. Not much else.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I have learned to strip 10 and 8 gauge with this tool by feel.
> 
> G]


Hack!


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I quit using my Ideals on the outer jacket of nm after a leak in an attic caused the wire to start arcing. Found out the strippers had nicked the conductors insulation. Too bad, they leave a nice looking cut and are fast.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

I use the little greenlee to strip 12 and 14. can't remember if they do 10 or not. use a knife for anything else.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have never had a problem with those ideals being an issue unless you use the 14/2 cutter to strip the 12/2. This will leave a nic. I also have used those to strip 12/3- the round ones--- I know I am a HACK.. but I am good at it. :thumbup:


----------



## bobmarlon (Oct 31, 2011)

I have the Klein version but dont find them that handy. i usually still strip the lumex back with a knife then make the cut clean with this tool.


----------



## Knauer (Jun 6, 2011)

Klein blue handle strips 18-10awg for every day working. When doing new construction I use a yellow handle Klein that strips 14/2 and 12/2 sheathing and 14 and 12awg it's faster and works well in the cold.


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

I use Dennis's version the same way he does when resi...Half the time with the thhn I use my side cutters:thumbsup:


----------



## woodchuck2 (Sep 18, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I mostly used a 10-14 gauge wire stripper by ideal. Now I use these. It does 12/2 and 14/2 nm cable as well as 12 and 14 gauge wire. I have learned to strip 10 and 8 gauge with this tool by feel.


I use the same strippers, i also have the set with the 90deg tip for reaching in a box and stripping the insulation. Do not use them very often but they work decent.


----------



## Starcraft (Jan 14, 2012)

these are new milwuakee stripper 6in1, i really like a lot of the milwuakee stuff coming out, their 11 in 1 screwdriver is better than the klien one imo, (it has the philips/flat/square hybrid bit that fits almost all set screws) ...i usually buy the sears brand wire strippers so i can just go trade them in no questions asked whenever i feel like they might be getting dull on me. ill pick these up eventually


----------



## jordan_paul (Oct 4, 2011)

These are the best strippers on the market IMO. Better then the Klein Kurves, or the cheap yellow ones, or the even cheaper Ideal ones. Rack-a-Tiers brand Crocs, buy a pair.


----------

